# Feed Prices?



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

this morning our club sec emailed us to advise the prices on feeds have gone up 
by about $2 per 50 pound bag due to the extreme weather conditions brought
about by climate change. maybe you guys can share here how much you are paying now. 

here are the prices for my order next week:

12% mix.............$15.49
16% mix.............$17.26
safflower............$24.11
Purina................$27.44
pellets (Gold/Green)

purina pellets have become so expensive that i may have to discontinue ordering it.




kalapati
San Diego


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It has gone up. I'm not feeding a pigeon mix right now so luckily there have been no price changes for me.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I pay about $23-25 for 15-16% mix. Add tax to that and it's almost $30.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

We get ours from canada, 15 percent for 21.00 bag


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovelace said:


> We get ours from canada, 15 percent for 21.00 bag




Does that include the shipping?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Pigeon racing mix I get from a company in Taiwan, 66 pounds for $29.00
Chick Starter (for my breeders when breeding) 50 pounds for $16.80
Pigeon Pellets (for my breeders when breeding) 50 pounds for $13.00


My feed cost per month is under $100. Around $60 after the flying season, and $100 when I have young birds. 

(I cut down on my birds from September to January)


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I feel compelled to enter something here that I may get a roasting for, but it would not be the first time. As relates to feed prices going up in response to climate change and climatic conditions. The past several crop seasons have seen record harvests, and what has caused feed prices to escalate has primarily the ethanol production situation which has resulted in a huge demand for corn. All other grains have followed the corn price up.
It, in part, is our government at work as they have required that a certain % of ethanol be included in the gasoline that we buy. I hate to think what will happen as a result of this seasons drought and the resulting reduction in grain harvest.
As to climate change, I believe in it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We have had a crappy drought this year and ethanol is not helping at all. They need to find something other than corn to make it from. Corn is a huge crop for both us and our animals. 

I'm feeding a mix of Rock-n-Rooster scratch and Rock-n-Rooster growth booster pellets. The scratch is almost $16 a bag but the pellets are only about $13. The mix puts me at about 15% protein. It's funny because I think the scratch is only like 9.5% but the pellets are 20%. You'd think the price would be the other way around. But the scratch has popcorn, dent corn, black oil sunflower, millet and something else, all coated with vegetable oil so there is no dust. The pellets are made with Primalac. Good stuff, real clean, and my birds like it. So I don't feel the need to buy anything fancy.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ejb3810 said:


> I feel compelled to enter something here that I may get a roasting for, but it would not be the first time. As relates to feed prices going up in response to climate change and climatic conditions. The past several crop seasons have seen record harvests, *and what has caused feed prices to escalate has primarily the ethanol production situation which has resulted in a huge demand for corn.* All other grains have followed the corn price up.
> It, in part, is our government at work as they have required that a certain % of ethanol be included in the gasoline that we buy. I hate to think what will happen as a result of this seasons drought and the resulting reduction in grain harvest.
> As to climate change, I believe in it.
> 
> My pigeon mix went from $16./50# to $26./50#, immediately after Pellet stoves became popular. I was told it is because they use the corn for making the pellets for the stoves. So now the birds have to compete for our heat


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Leach RAcing Mix 17%, $20 even for 20 lbs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

pigeon is fun said:


> Leach RAcing Mix 17%, $20 even for 20 lbs.


Holy crap! It better be made of gold!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

my bad. it $20 even for 50 pounder.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

ejb3810 said:


> I feel compelled to enter something here that I may get a roasting for, but it would not be the first time. As relates to feed prices going up in response to climate change and climatic conditions. The past several crop seasons have seen record harvests, and what has caused feed prices to escalate has primarily the ethanol production situation which has resulted in a huge demand for corn. All other grains have followed the corn price up.
> It, in part, is our government at work as they have required that a certain % of ethanol be included in the gasoline that we buy. I hate to think what will happen as a result of this seasons drought and the resulting reduction in grain harvest.
> As to climate change, I believe in it.


The last part of your post was deleted due to political connotations not allowed by Pigeon Talk.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

$21.80 for Winners Cup 16%.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

$22.50 for purnia green or gold.All corn products have gone up.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

The price of feed is the primary reason I keep a small flock . if the price of feed goes up my #of birds goes down . I know sooner or later thinking that way will result in no birds at all


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We have had a crappy drought this year and ethanol is not helping at all. They need to find something other than corn to make it from. Corn is a huge crop for both us and our animals.
> 
> I'm feeding a mix of Rock-n-Rooster scratch and Rock-n-Rooster growth booster pellets. The scratch is almost $16 a bag but the pellets are only about $13. The mix puts me at about 15% protein. It's funny because I think the scratch is only like 9.5% but the pellets are 20%. You'd think the price would be the other way around. But the scratch has popcorn, dent corn, black oil sunflower, millet and something else, all coated with vegetable oil so there is no dust. The pellets are made with Primalac. Good stuff, real clean, and my birds like it. So I don't feel the need to buy anything fancy.


The public needs to be educated on ethanol, only 20% of the corn kernel is used for ethanol, the other 80% for food products.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Browns Super Crack 50#- $22.65 ...


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

sweet, i live in Canada and i don't feel a difference at all :S, lol 20$ for a 50lb of high quality feed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The gas prices have gone up, so the cost of delivering the feed are up. Costs more to bring the feed to distributors, and they have to get that money back. It is always going to go up.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

WHOOPS, bought feed yesterday it went up $1.00.Purnia Green and Gold...$23.50. Jeff


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

parrisc said:


> The public needs to be *educated* on ethanol, only 20% of the corn kernel is used for ethanol, the other 80% for food products.


 Exactly how much is 20% of the total US corn production ? How many millions of people could that feed ? I don't know the answers to these questions, please educate me. I mean when you say "only" 20%, that means millions of metric tons of food will not be food. When you have 15 million children starving to death every year, then "only" 20% sounds like a lot. http://library.thinkquest.org/C002291/high/present/stats.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

parrisc said:


> The public needs to be educated on ethanol, only 20% of the corn kernel is used for ethanol, the other 80% for food products.


Well that's a waste. We need the whole kernel for our birds. If they are going to use part of it, they should figure out a way to use it all. 


As an update, went to buy feed the other day and those pellets I was talking about jumped up to $15.80. I think the scratch was about 30 cents less.

Surely there is a less demanded grain or plant they could make ethanol from. My car doesn't even "like" ethanol so none of it helps me.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ejb3810 said:


> I feel compelled to enter something here that I may get a roasting for, but it would not be the first time. As relates to feed prices going up in response to climate change and climatic conditions. The past several crop seasons have seen record harvests, and what has caused feed prices to escalate has primarily the ethanol production situation which has resulted in a huge demand for corn. All other grains have followed the corn price up.
> It, in part, is our government at work as they have required that a certain % of ethanol be included in the gasoline that we buy. I hate to think what will happen as a result of this seasons drought and the resulting reduction in grain harvest.
> *As to climate change, I believe in it.*


 I do to, the earth's climate has been changing for perhaps millions of years, every so many thousands or millions of years the earth gets cold and we have an ice age, and then we get warm again. Don't know how today is different from a million or a billion years ago, since we were not taking temperature readings back then, but I am pretty sure the climate changed and some land creatures didn't do so well.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not even sure the price of feed is going up, I think it is the value of the dollars which are going down. Cause the last time I checked, the prices of everything were going up, which would indicate a wide ranging devaluation of the currency is taking place, not just grain prices. 

Thus are friends in countries where the currency is not falling in value to the degree the American dollar is, have not experienced the same rise in prices. So places like Canada may not see any changes at all, since their currency is actually increasing in value relative to US dollar. All due in part to rising debt and deficits that we are experiencing in USA, and due to get much, much worse.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Exactly how much is 20% of the total US corn production ? How many millions of people could that feed ? I don't know the answers to these questions, please educate me. I mean when you say "only" 20%, that means millions of metric tons of food will not be food. When you have 15 million children starving to death every year, then "only" 20% sounds like a lot. http://library.thinkquest.org/C002291/high/present/stats.htm


The 20% is the portion of each Kernel not 20% of the total corn production. But I suppose it could be viewed that way. The last I looked the US was using 10 to 12% (depends on whom you ask) of the total corn production, of that 20% of each kernel is used for ethanol the remaining 80% is used in food products. IF you do the math on that it will get the usage down to about 4%. 

I am not auguring for it or against it. I am only stating the facts. With 3 ethanol plants within 75 miles of me, we get our share of education.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well that's a waste. We need the whole kernel for our birds. If they are going to use part of it, they should figure out a way to use it all.
> 
> 
> As an update, went to buy feed the other day and those pellets I was talking about jumped up to $15.80. I think the scratch was about 30 cents less.
> ...


I am buying feed just like you and I don't like paying higher prices either. However the we have 18 million acres of land enrolled in the CRP program. That is land the government (that's you and me) is paying out to farmers not to grow corn and beans, which in turn will lower the supply and raising the demand. I would call that a waste of tax payers money and the governments way of controlling prices.

Their are tons of pros and con for ethanol, like it lowers green house gases and lowers our dependence on foreign oil, creates jobs. 
Cons, it raises our prices we pay for feed. I am sure others can come up with more. 

The real reason we are seeing the higher prices in our feed this year is the drought here in the corn belt. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/11/b...ield-falls-to-17-year-low.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Just got our months supply of Nutriblend Gold. $24.10 per 50 pounds. $48.20 for a months worth of feed is not too bad to me. What I hate more is the $3.89 I am paying for each gallon of gas. I wish I could find a place closer to us that sells Nutriblend. Before we switched to Nutriblend (about a year ago) we were spending $32.00 for 50 lbs of a grain mixed feed. I was unhappy with the seed we were getting as many times it was infested with bugs that turned into some type of moth and it was very dusty. The place we got the seed from was just minutes from us but I did not think the closer drive was worth the higher price along with the bugs.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I buy scratch at one of the local mills. The last purchase cost me $19.68 including the 15% tax. I supplement that with popcorn, peas, lentils etc. My problem is the bag is 90 lbs and at 70 years old it damn near kills me to haul it out of my car trunk and over my shoulder.
A 45 lb bag of pigeon mix is $24.99 + tax


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maniac said:


> I buy scratch at one of the local mills. The last purchase cost me $19.68 including the 15% tax. I supplement that with popcorn, peas, lentils etc. My problem is the bag is 90 lbs and at 70 years old it damn near kills me to haul it out of my car trunk and over my shoulder.
> A 45 lb bag of pigeon mix is $24.99 + tax



90 pounds............wow! You need a dolly.


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

mtripOH said:


> Just got our months supply of Nutriblend Gold. $24.10 per 50 pounds. $48.20 for a months worth of feed is not too bad to me. What I hate more is the $3.89 I am paying for each gallon of gas. I wish I could find a place closer to us that sells Nutriblend. Before we switched to Nutriblend (about a year ago) we were spending $32.00 for 50 lbs of a grain mixed feed. I was unhappy with the seed we were getting as many times it was infested with bugs that turned into some type of moth and it was very dusty. The place we got the seed from was just minutes from us but I did not think the closer drive was worth the higher price along with the bugs.


I am with you on that, I feed green and gold too and drive 60 miles to get It. I would gladly pay more for feed if it would lower the prices of gas by 40 to 50 cents per gallon.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

I just saw that Masserants out on Michigan charges only $18.50 for both green and gold. They are going to be at a pigeon show close to me on the 15th of this month. I am going to call them tomorrow and pre order several bags since we are planning on going to the show. That's a savings of nearly 4 bucks per 50 lb bag.


----------



## napcinco05 (May 10, 2011)

you got a cheap price for a 16% mix. A bag of such feed costs $19-20 here in our place.


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

mtripOH said:


> I just saw that Masserants out on Michigan charges only $18.50 for both green and gold. They are going to be at a pigeon show close to me on the 15th of this month. I am going to call them tomorrow and pre order several bags since we are planning on going to the show. That's a savings of nearly 4 bucks per 50 lb bag.


Let us know on those prices. Seems very low. Not worth the drive for me, but would like to know if we are getting jacked over here in MN.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

BetaPigeon said:


> Let us know on those prices. Seems very low. Not worth the drive for me, but would like to know if we are getting jacked over here in MN.


I did not get to call today. Way too busy at work to even get a lunch  . I will try my best to get a call in tomorrow. I too think this price is very low and I wont be surprised if I am told that the price on their web site is outdated. None the less I will be at the pigeon show in Fremont as will Masserants. If they can save me a buck or 2 it will be worth it.


----------

